# PVE-PVP Gilde Dark Shadow Force Server ErengradZerstörung



## Valek Jace (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GIlde DSF ist in Warhammer auf dem Server Middenland gelandet. Wir spielen auf Seiten der Zerstörung. 
Die DSF Community wurde vor über *2 Jahren* im GW Bereich gegründet wo wir auch schon RL Gildentreffen  2 an der Zahl hinter uns haben und die wir auch sehr gerne mit dem Warhammer Bereich fortführen möchten.

Vor kurzem wurden wir auch von der Buffed Guild Wars Community zur *Gilde der Woche* erklärt, wo es auch ein kleines Interview gab. Hier mal der Link dazu  http://gw.buffed.de/gdwd/index.php?id=45   ich denke mal es zeigt die Gilde DSF recht gut.

Im Warhammer Online Bereich sind wir momentan um die 25 Mitglieder wo wir das* Mindestbeitrittsalter ab 18* halten. Voraussichtlich möchten wir um die 40 bis 50 Mann groß werden. Ich denke das ist für den Warhammer Bereich eine gut durchdachte Zahl. 
Wir möchten im RVR erfolgreich sein warum wir natürlich auch auf einen Open RVR Server gewandert sind möchten aber auch das PVE nicht vernachlässigen . Wir werden genauso in PVE Raids gehen und gleichermassen auch das RVR oft besuchen.

Obwohl sich das alles sehr gut liest (das denke ich zumindest) will ich aber auch dazu sagen das das RL bei uns immer vor geht.
Es wird sicher nicht vorkommen das wir irgendjemanden fertig machen nur weil er zu einer vereinbarten Zeit nicht erschienen ist weil ihm irgendetwas dazwischen gekommen ist.

Wir dienen der Seite der Zerstörung da Sie von der Atmosphäre her uns am besten zusagt.

Ansonsten poste ich hier noch ein paar Details was die Gilde euch alles anbieten kann und was Ihr mitbringen solltet.

*Was wir euch bieten können*

Nette schon vorhandene Mitglieder
Teamspeak Server
Ventrilo Server
HP + Forum www.gilde-dsf.eu  (Hier wird wohl im spätere Verlauf ein Netzwerk entsthen)
Eine Community die schon mehr als 2 Jahre lang besteht.
Real Life Gildentreffen (2 wurden schon in den letzten Jahren abgehalten)
Forumsaktivität von ca 50 bis 70 Mitglieder am Tag
Momentan 25 Mitglieder im Warhammer Bereich. (Zahl steigend)
Erfahrung im Planen von PVP Schlachten ( GW ist ein Online Spiel das darauf festgelegt ist)

*Was Ihr mitbringen solltet.*
Ein Mindestalter von 18J
Ein Headset und TS²
Netten Umgangston und Loyalität zur Gilde.
Einen Zerstörungscharakter auf dem Server Middenland.
Ehe Abendlich angelegte Zeiten ( Der Großteil der Community ist berufstätig obwohl auch einige unter Tags online sind)



Also falls Ihr einen Warhammer Clan sucht der sich mit RVR sowie auch PVE befasst dann bewerbt euch doch auf www.gilde-dsf.eu

Falls Ihr mich kontaktieren wollt für evtl Fragen hier meine ICQ Nr: 322098058. Ansonsten bin ich auch auf dem Server Middenland erreichbar unter den Namen Valek


----------



## ExodiusHC (31. August 2008)

Der name ist zwar Dàrkhûnter mässig aber viel glück ^^


----------



## Valek Jace (1. September 2008)

Ja der Name mag nicht so gelungen sein obwohls zur Zerstörungs Seite noch eher passt als zu unserer GW Seite.
Aber der Name hat einfach Tradition deswegen möchten wir ihn beibehalten.


----------



## Gothmorg (2. September 2008)

Ein ernsthafter Tipp:
Denkt nochmal über den Namen nach! Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass der Name sehr viel ausmacht und kenne nicht eine Gilde, die einen Namen in der Richtung hat und erfolgreich ist, da es ziemlich kiddy-like klingt und demnach die Profis abschreckt. Ich würde empfehlen, einen Namen zu nehmen, den man sich gut einprägen kann, der sich gut anhört und einen durchdachten Hintergrund hat. Lateinische Namen bzw. Abwandlungen davon kommen meines Wissens nach immer recht gut, solange sie nicht zu komplex sind und wie gesagt einen Hintergrund haben.

PS: Ich kann es verstehen, dass ihr einen Namen behalten möchtet, den ihr schon länger tragt, aber das bringt euch nichts, wenn es eine total inaktive Gilde wird, bzw. nur Kiddys in der Gilde sind (vom Verhalten her, nicht vom Alter her) und sie deswegen den Bach runter geht.
Ich kann und will euch damit nichts vorschreiben, es soll nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag sein.


----------



## Valek Jace (2. September 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ein ernsthafter Tipp:
> Denkt nochmal über den Namen nach! Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass der Name sehr viel ausmacht und kenne nicht eine Gilde, die einen Namen in der Richtung hat und erfolgreich ist, da es ziemlich kiddy-like klingt und demnach die Profis abschreckt. Ich würde empfehlen, einen Namen zu nehmen, den man sich gut einprägen kann, der sich gut anhört und einen durchdachten Hintergrund hat. Lateinische Namen bzw. Abwandlungen davon kommen meines Wissens nach immer recht gut, solange sie nicht zu komplex sind und wie gesagt einen Hintergrund haben.
> 
> PS: Ich kann es verstehen, dass ihr einen Namen behalten möchtet, den ihr schon länger tragt, aber das bringt euch nichts, wenn es eine total inaktive Gilde wird, bzw. nur Kiddys in der Gilde sind (vom Verhalten her, nicht vom Alter her) und sie deswegen den Bach runter geht.
> Ich kann und will euch damit nichts vorschreiben, es soll nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag sein.



Ne, Kiddies werden sicher nicht in die Gilde gelassen.  
Wie gesagt wir haben schon Gilden Erfahrung wir haben uns auch an nem Hellgate Zweig versucht wo am Anfang auch gerne abgelästert wurde. Dennoch sind die Leute gekommen bis der Hellgate Zweig um die 60 Mann groß war. Und das innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Gescheitert ist der Clan nicht an dem Namen sondern an dem viel zu verfrühten Release. Evtl wird hier Warhammer Online besser.

Wir brauchen keinen super coolen Namen denn wir haben ne super Community.

Trotzdem immer wieder nett zu lesen wie sich die Leute sorgen um unseren Namen machen.
Falls es aber wirklich gar nicht klappen sollte werde ich deinen Rat beherzigen.


----------



## Gothmorg (3. September 2008)

Na dann bleibt mir nicht mehr viel zu tun als euch viel Glück und Spaß zu wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valek Jace (6. September 2008)

Und Up.

Es freut mich das sich schon einige Interessenten bei mir gemeldet haben.  
Aber wir sind noch jung also mehr bitte.


----------



## Valek Jace (10. September 2008)

Valek schrieb:


> Und Up.
> 
> Es freut mich das sich schon einige Interessenten bei mir gemeldet haben.
> Aber wir sind noch jung also mehr bitte.



So ein paar der Gildies zumindest die die schon nen Beta Key haben zocken momentan auf dem Server Hergig. Hier bin ich immer ab 20:30 unter den Ingame = Valek erreiche. Außer ich tester gerade nen anderen ACC.

Bewerbungen sind gerne auf www.gilde-dsf.eu gesehen.


----------



## Valek Jace (14. September 2008)

Obwohl wir die Hühnchen Regelung nicht so toll finden das PVP aber lieben haben wir und entschieden auf dem Open RVR Server Middenland zu starten.

Also Middenland wird unser Server werden.


----------



## Valek Jace (14. September 2008)

Und es hat begonnen.


Bin von nun an unter den Ingame Valek auf dem Server Middenland erreichbar.


----------



## Valek Jace (15. September 2008)

Und up.


----------



## Valek Jace (16. September 2008)

Up


----------



## Valek Jace (17. September 2008)

Momentan sind wir am überlegen ob wir nicht doch auf den Server Averland wechseln sollen. Ne Entscheidung gibt es heute Mittwoch Abend.


----------



## Valek Jace (17. September 2008)

Push de Push. Wer auf Server Averland oder Middenland was sucht kann sich gerne bei uns bewerben.
Richtig durchgestartet wird morgen dann wird auch die endgültige Server Wahl fallen.


----------



## Nôdin (17. September 2008)

Gogo bewerben, bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valek Jace (17. September 2008)

Werden nun fix auf dem Server Middenland bleiben.  

Außerdem wurde heute unsere Guild Wars Abteilung zur Gilde der Woche nominiert. Ist evtl ganz interessant zum lesen.
http://gw.buffed.de/gdwd/index.php?id=45


----------



## Valek Jace (18. September 2008)

Heute 19:00 / 20:00 möchten wir gerne die Gilde gründen. Bei Interesse ich bin entweder über ICQ oder über Forum erreichbar.


----------



## Valek Jace (18. September 2008)

Die Gilde wurde gegründet und wir freuen uns über weitere Bewerbungen.

Bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (19. September 2008)

up


----------



## Valek Jace (20. September 2008)

Mitgliederzahl liegt jetzt bei 20. Dennoch sind weitere Bewerbungen noch immer gerne gesehen. www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (20. September 2008)

Ich habe mal unsere ganze Gildenbeschreibung aktualisiert . Hat sich irgendwie gelesen als wären wir erst im entstehen . Wir sind aber schon entstanden.
Momentan beherbergen wir 25 Mitglieder auf der Zerstörungs Seite. Würden uns aber weiterhin über Bewerbungen freuen. www.gilde-dsf.eu

Falls Ihr mich kontaktieren wollt für evtl Fragen hier meine ICQ Nr: 322098058. Ansonsten bin ich auch auf dem Server Middenland erreichbar unter den Namen Valek


----------



## Valek Jace (20. September 2008)

Und up.

Momentan 29 Mitglieder groß


----------



## Valek Jace (21. September 2008)

Momentan sind wir bei 34 Mitglieder angekommen. Bei 50 werden wir wohl erstmals nen Aufnahmestop einleggen .

Bis dahin sind Bewerbungen noch gerne auf www.gilde-dsf.eu gesehen. Bei Fragen entweder Ingame = Valek oder per ICQ = 322098058


----------



## Valek Jace (21. September 2008)

So konnten die Zahlt auf 38 steigen und es trafen auch weitere Bewerbungen in unser Forum ein. 

Weitere Bewerbungen sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Valek Jace (22. September 2008)

Und morgens up. Die Zahl steigt langsam auf 40 dennoch sind weitere Bewerbungen gerne gesehen. www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (22. September 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (23. September 2008)

Up


----------



## Valek Jace (23. September 2008)

Sind bei 48 Mitgliedern angekommen. Weitere Bewerbungen gerne unter www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (23. September 2008)

Sind bei 58 Mitglieder angekommen.


----------



## Valek Jace (24. September 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (24. September 2008)

Up. Hmm 

Sind bei ca 60 Mitgliedern die so im LVL 10 bis LVL 25 Rang Bereich sind.
Momentan gehen wir ganz gern in 6er Gruppen in die Szenarien. Jo. weitere Bewerbungen gerne auf www.gilde-dsf.eu gesehen. 

Ansonsten per ICQ oder Ingame.


----------



## Valek Jace (25. September 2008)

Up


----------



## Valek Jace (26. September 2008)

Up


----------



## Valek Jace (26. September 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (26. September 2008)

62 Mitglieder und wir wachsen weiter.

Demnächst wird aber eine LVL Beschränkung kommen.


----------



## Valek Jace (27. September 2008)

Push, Push und Push


----------



## Valek Jace (28. September 2008)

Up


----------



## Valek Jace (28. September 2008)

Upediup


----------



## Valek Jace (29. September 2008)

Und push


----------



## Valek Jace (30. September 2008)

Mal wieder hochpushen. Bei 70 angekommen. Bald folgt ein Aufnahmestop.


----------



## Valek Jace (1. Oktober 2008)

Up, wir suchen weiterhin nach Leuchten die der Ordnung gerne das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## Valek Jace (1. Oktober 2008)

Hoch mit dir


----------



## Valek Jace (2. Oktober 2008)

up


----------



## Ben86rockt (2. Oktober 2008)

/push 
/bewerbung ist auf eurer HP

grüsse^^


----------



## Valek Jace (3. Oktober 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (4. Oktober 2008)

Und wieder hoch.  Gerne sind weitere Bewerbungen gesehen. Ab sofort bitte aber nur ab LVL 10+
www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (5. Oktober 2008)

Mitternachts up


----------



## Valek Jace (5. Oktober 2008)

Fast Abends Up


----------



## Valek Jace (6. Oktober 2008)

Up


----------



## Valek Jace (7. Oktober 2008)

Thread wurde schon 1000mal bewundert. Dennoch sind wir weiterhin auf der Suche nach Mitgliedern.


----------



## Valek Jace (8. Oktober 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (8. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Valek Jace (9. Oktober 2008)

up


----------



## Valek Jace (9. Oktober 2008)

Momentan sind wir ganz gerne im Düsterberg unterwegs deswegen suchen wir auch Spieler die gern im PVE was machen.


----------



## Valek Jace (10. Oktober 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (11. Oktober 2008)

push

Weiterhin auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern.


----------



## Valek Jace (12. Oktober 2008)

Gut . Also wir sind beinahe bei 80 Mitgliedern angekommen und suchen vorallem auch PVE begeisterte Spieler da das PVP doch noch etwas im Vordergrund steht.

Im PVE gehen wir ganz gerne in die Ini Düsterberg so 2 bis 3 Abende die Woche.
Also bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (13. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Valek Jace (14. Oktober 2008)

Heute 20:00 gehts Richtung Düsterberg , da wir ne gewissen Heiler Mangel haben sind alle Interessierten die mitmöchten herzlichst eingeladen mitzuzocken. Einfach INgame bei mir melden = Valek


----------



## Valek Jace (14. Oktober 2008)

DÜsterburg ist ganz gut verlaufen leider mussten wir aber merken das wir unheimlich viele Tanks in der GIlde haben ^^
Also Magier falls Ihr ne Gilde/Clan sucht = www.gilde-dsf.eu  Momentaner Mitgliedsstand 90 Mitglieder wir werden aber demnächst mal etwas aufräumen müssen.


----------



## Valek Jace (16. Oktober 2008)

Push

Momentan suchen wir vermehrt nach Heiler oder Fernkampf Klassen. Ab LVL 10 bidde.

Events machen wir fast jeden Abend wo wir entweder Gruppen für BG Bilden oder auch mal in ne PVE Inni aller Düsterberg reinlatschen. Bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (18. Oktober 2008)

Push , der letzte Beitrag gilt noch.


----------



## Valek Jace (19. Oktober 2008)

hoch mit dir


----------



## Valek Jace (20. Oktober 2008)

Wir nehmen weiter gerne Bewerber auf www.gilde-dsf.eu
Ansonsten könnt Ihr mich Abends ab 20:00 erreichen. Ingame= Valek


----------



## Valek Jace (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann nutze ich mal den überraschenden Serverclose für nen Up.

Wir werden ca für die nächsten 2 Wochen noch Bewerbungen annehmen.
Dann gibts mal nen Aufnahmestop. Also wer Interesse hat Bewerbunge an www.gilde-dsf.eu oder meldet euch Ingame an Valek .


----------



## Valek Jace (23. Oktober 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (24. Oktober 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (26. Oktober 2008)

Und up


----------



## Valek Jace (28. Oktober 2008)

Und push


----------



## Valek Jace (29. Oktober 2008)

Hoch mit dir 

Bewerbungen weiter gern gesehen . Min LVL 18+


----------



## Valek Jace (30. Oktober 2008)

So mal die ganzen War Aufhörer aus der Gilde gekickt und nun sind wir bei einem recht aktiven Stand von ca 75 Mitglieder.  Deswegen sind Bewerbungen weiter gerne gesehen.


----------



## Valek Jace (1. November 2008)

Hoch mit dir


----------



## Valek Jace (2. November 2008)

So da der Thread wieder frei ist ein paar Infos zur Guild.

Wir sind wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Mitglieder vorzugsweise ab LVL 20 und natürlich bleibt das Mindestalter bei 18.

Da das Gratismonat nun für viele vorbei ist und leider auch einige Gildenmitglieder wieder zu Ihren alten Spielen zurückgekehrt sind haben wir momentan ne Mitgliederzahl von 73 von vormals 100 Mitglieder.

Freuen würden wir uns über Bewerbungen von Heiler und Magier Klassen.

Also bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (3. November 2008)

Und Push.

Weiterhin auf der Suche nach Mitgliedern.


----------



## Valek Jace (5. November 2008)

In letzter Zeit kamen wieder sehr viele Anfragen rein und auch Bewerbungen doch wir wollen mehr , mehr Bewerbungen usw.

Naja was machen wir so . In letzter Zeit haben wir uns das ein oder andere mal versucht ne Burg zu erobern manchmal gelungen manchmal sind wir aber auch auf Granit gestossen.

Ansonsten PVE Instanzen aller Düsterberg so 2 bis 3 Abende die Woche.
Unser LVL Spieler Durchschnitt ist so 20- 34
Unser Gilden LVL 17.

Bei Interesse ne Bewerbung bidde unter www.gilde-dsf.eu ansonsten Ingame = Valek


----------



## Valek Jace (7. November 2008)

Hoch mit dir


----------



## Valek Jace (9. November 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (11. November 2008)

Ein paar Tage sind ja wieder um und deswegen möcht ich erneuern .

Also leider gabs auch in letzter Zeit bei uns in da Gilde ein paar Abgänge wegen inaktivität oder schlicht und ergreifend weil einige SPieler wieder zu WOW zurückgekehrt sind.

Deswegen würden wir uns über weitere Bewerbungen sehr freuen. Bitte achtet hier darauf das Ihr schon einen LVL von 20 erreicht habt.

Vorzugweise wären Bewerbungen von nicht Tanks wilkommen.

Falls Ihr Interesse habt www.gilde-dsf.eu oder quatsch mich INgame an = Valek auf Middenland.


----------



## Valek Jace (13. November 2008)

Push,

Bin für 1 bis 2 Tage wegen PC Neukauf nicht erreichbar.
Sind weiterhin auf der Suche bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (15. November 2008)

Push, bald haben wir Gildenlvl 19 erreicht.
Weitere Bewerbungen sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Valek Jace (16. November 2008)

So neues von der Front.

Also wir haben nun Gildenlvl 18 erreicht.
Auch sind wir auf Ally Suche um uns gegenseitig bei PVE Events , Raids Burgen Eroberungen oder sonstiges zu unterstützen.

Weiters möchten wir darauf hinweisen das bei einer Bewerbung Ihr schon minimum den LVL 20 erreicht haben solltet.

Außerdem gilt das wir momentan keine Tanks aufnehmen da wir hier in der Gilde schon zuviele haben.

Also bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (18. November 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (22. November 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (24. November 2008)

Up,

Sind nun Gildenlvl 19 und haben heute auch das erste Mal die Burg Passwacht für uns beansprucht.
Weitere Bewerbungen sind gerne bei uns gesehen www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (29. November 2008)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (3. Dezember 2008)

Und up

Sind nun der Allianz Todesboten beigetreten.
Weiterhin auf der Suche nach aktiven War Spielern.


----------



## Valek Jace (9. Dezember 2008)

Uns gibts immer noch. Weiterhin sind Bewerbungen ab Alter 18 und Mindestlvl 20 gerne gesehen.


----------



## Peithon (16. Dezember 2008)

Die meisten Beiträge erinnern mich irgendwie an die Verbraucherinformationen eines Fernsehsenders, der das gleiche Kürzel wie ihr habt. Bietet ihr auch Ratespiele und spärlich bekleidete Damen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valek Jace (22. Dezember 2008)

Klar, das bieten wir alles an.


----------



## Valek Jace (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues an Alle.


Und natürlich sind wir weiterhin auf der suche nach interessierten Warlern.


----------



## Valek Jace (7. Januar 2009)

GildenLVL 23 und wir nehmen natürlich weiterhin auf.

Momentan gehen wir auch PVE Innis aller Enklave an.
Vorallem Heiler KLassen werden in unseren Reihen dringendst gebraucht.


----------



## Valek Jace (16. Januar 2009)

Wiedermal hoch damit.


----------



## Valek Jace (24. Januar 2009)

Wir haben nun GildenLVL 24 erreicht und sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach neuen SPielern ab LVL 30+
Vorallem bräuchten wir momentan DDs . Healer und Tanks sind reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Valek Jace (4. Februar 2009)

Und Push

Tanks und DDs werden nachwievor gebraucht. 
Am liebsten LVL 30+


----------



## Valek Jace (16. Februar 2009)

Push


----------



## Valek Jace (5. März 2009)

Die Gilde DSF befindet sich nun auf Erengrad da wir momentan einen Heiler Überschuss haben wären ein paar DDS im LVL 35+ Bereich ganz nett


----------



## Valek Jace (10. März 2009)

So wieder ein Push.

Wir sind gut auf Erengrad angekommen doch leider haben wir durch den Transfer ein paar unserer DDs verloren.
Wir bräuchten deswegen vorallem wieder FErn DDs mit ca 3WP Sets in der Gilde LVL 40+ versteht sich.

Bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (4. Mai 2009)

Ich uppe wiedermal . Momentan bräuchten wir durch einige Abo Kündigungen wieder Verstärkung. 
Auch Plätze in unseren LV Gruppen wären wieder frei.


----------



## DefenderX (5. Mai 2009)

Valek schrieb:


> Ich uppe wiedermal . Momentan bräuchten wir durch einige Abo Kündigungen wieder Verstärkung.
> Auch Plätze in unseren LV Gruppen wären wieder frei.



kein Push mehr sonst melde ich euch... einen Thread zu pushen ist unterste Schublade. Wer sucht wird auch finden wenn er Hin hat und es gibt ja noch die Suchfunktion also nochmal Push und meldung geht raus...


----------

